# Online Tackle Store List



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Great idea indi, wife has hijacked the laptop but will add soon.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.bcf.com.au/
http://www.fishing-lure.com.au/
http://www.mylureshop.com/
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com.au/
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/ American
http://www.histackleboxshop.com/ American
http://www.fishhead.com.au/

There are some good ones

Hope the listing of URL's isn't against policy ;-)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Another good store to deal with is Lureworld and is next day delivery normally http://www.lureworld.com.au/index.php


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

http://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au/index.php

They have been awesome to deal with.


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

How about getting outside and down to your local, that way you can play with the items before having something other than what you wanted turn up on your door step.

Just my 2c.

Nick.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

nicktoozoff said:


> How about getting outside and down to your local, that way you can play with the items before having something other than what you wanted turn up on your door step.
> 
> Just my 2c.
> 
> Nick.


Mate my local has not got what I am looking for. I could have ordered them in through him and it would have taken 3 weeks. I ordered them from mylureshop and they arrived the next day. The cost price of the lures was a cheaper than my local and I got free express postage for spending $100. I will always support the best service and I am not getting it locally, only online.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

www.fishin.com.au and www.mylureshop.com.au have always been great to deal with, and I use them in preference to motackle for bream lures/leader/trebles


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Senseless said:


> http://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au/index.php
> 
> They have been awesome to deal with.


Second that.

Have also used the following without any problems.
http://www.thetackleteam.com.au/Home/tabid/166/List/0/Default.aspx
http://www.gotyatackle.com/store/category.asp?ID=0


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't forget the excellent ray and anne's:

http://www.rayannes.com.au/


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

I knew/know A great lure maker that will sell you his lures from the factory (sunshine Coast qld)
if you want to know more mp me.


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Another vote for Ray & Anne's. Got a Shimano Sedona for $70.00 and some Power Pro braid (300 yd) for $39.00. Not worth spending the petrol to drive across town given next day delivery and minimal delivery charge.

I also like Cabela's range but it depends on the exchange rate. Buying clothing from them shows how we are ripped off in Oz. It is all the same stuff manufactured in China or Philippines as we get here but at a much reduced price. E.g. USD15.00 for a pair of lightweight cargo pants.

cheers

David


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Had an issue with my latest order of gear from MoTackle...they charged but didn't give me a spare spool for one of my reels and supplied some incorrect lures...still trying to get it sorted now several weeks after my initial order, they have a good range but I have lost a little bit of faith after this.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Another one is mudhole http://www.mudhole.com/. I ordered some rod blanks and complementary from them last Thursday and they arrived today. Postage was reasonable as well.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Senseless said:


> http://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au/index.php
> 
> They have been awesome to deal with.


Another vote for theses guys, awesome turnaround on orders and are happy to do special orders if things aren't in stock or on the website. Also take bank deposits so nothing appears on credit card statements, mwuahahaha..........


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I just used this Ebayer for the first time, I will definitely be going back.

I bought over 10 lures and scored free postage from the USA, it arrived in a week, absolute gold.

http://stores.ebay.com/I-Love-Hard-Bait

Cheers


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Another good store to deal with is Lureworld and is next day delivery normally http://www.lureworld.com.au/index.php


Delivery good, its fantastic. Mine arrived the day before I ordered them! :shock: :shock:

Cheers all andybear


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

A few of my favorites.

http://www.minstortackle.com/servlet/StoreFront
http://www.japanprofishing.com/
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/defa ... f6abf3499/


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

The ones I am starting to make more use of are mentioned above. The ocean storm mob at fishingtackle.com.au have on occasion some very good deals. Currently awaiting a two for one offer on Penn Affinity to arrive at my doorstep. 

Thanks to posts by members I checked out motackle last night and was dEElighted  to find that they have ready made replacements of the tiny assist hooks used on the ZX prawn blades. Now that is a first for me as i have been making a few enquiries over a period of time...and a reasonable deal at $8.95 for two replacement rigs.

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ory_id=348

Can't get that gear at my local as yet but no doubt will eventually.

There is another mob down my way known as tackle rat check it out at http://tacklerat.net.au/shop/

Haven't used these guys as yet but close to home so i give them a plug. Let me know what you think.

cheers ....and where possible i will get from my local retailers ...they do offer discounts where possible.

rob


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

anglerscenter.com (USA). got a boss xtreme 500n 2 speed and some power pro.
excellent service and prices!
got my order in my door after a week.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

These links have been handy. I've never seriously considered buying tackle online because I thought the postage would negate the small savings made on the tackle. Just noticed some trebles I'm after and at one online store they're half the price of what I paid for them locally 3 1/2 years ago!

Only a small ticket item but definitely worth putting an order together when I run low.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone ever bought from http://www.bobsfishingtackle.com.au/ looking at getting a rod and reel from them but never heard of them and they haven't been mentioned yet? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

charkbait.com has been great with the many purchases I have made. They focus on offshore game fishing gear and are in California

Grant


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I just got some Tuf Line XP braid (20lb 300 yds) for $33.00 delivered from an Ebay online seller named River-2-Reef, which is a price I haven't seen bettered anywhere else to date. Worth checking out imho.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

bundyboy said:


> Had an issue with my latest order of gear from MoTackle...they charged but didn't give me a spare spool for one of my reels and supplied some incorrect lures...still trying to get it sorted now several weeks after my initial order, they have a good range but I have lost a little bit of faith after this.


That's interesting. I use them a lot and they've never been anything but fantastic. Particularly for rods and reels. But they often dont have a large range for Berkely Drop Shot rods which I like a lot.
"Ocean Storm fishing tackle" is another I trust.
More for yak-stuff than fishing tackle, the US "Hook 1Kayak Fishing Gear" has always been excellent. 
I would also use (but haven't yet) the US Cabelas - extensive range.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

DavidA said:


> Another vote for Ray & Anne's. Got a Shimano Sedona for $70.00 and some Power Pro braid (300 yd) for $39.00. Not worth spending the petrol to drive across town given next day delivery and minimal delivery charge.


i too vote for ray and annes


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

http://www.jandh.com/
I purchased a Tyrnos 10 2speed from these guys recently and found the prices good and service very good.

Chris


----------

